# An die 26" Fahrer mit ca. 185 cm Körpergröße



## jan_hl (30. November 2008)

Ums kurz zu machen:
Mit welchem Vorbau/Lenker würdet ihr das Rad fahren?

Mit meinen 186 cm fühlt es sich ein wenig kurz und unbequem an, aber wenn ich mich hier im Forum so umsehe, scheinen sehr viele leute "kurz und flach" zu fahren...


----------



## hst_trialer (30. November 2008)

lenker vorbau kombo sieht gut aus, aber radstand eher kurz. wieviel mm sind das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (30. November 2008)

längeren rahmen kaufen.


----------



## trialisgeil (30. November 2008)

Hi, ich fahr denselben Rahmen und bin auch 1,86 groß! Hab schon ziemlich rumprobiert und muss sagen dass ich mich mit meinem BT Vorbau 145*30° und dem "flachen" BT Lenker am wohlsten fühl. Ist einfach angenehmes Fahren!


----------



## isah (30. November 2008)

Der ist niemals zu kurz, längerer / steilerer Vorbau und genau so weiter. Wenn du dir Mühe gibst, kannste' mit dem richtig schöne Bunnyhops machen. Sieht übrigens hübsch aus, gefällt mir gut. 

martin


----------



## Eisbein (30. November 2008)

Etwas höheren lenker.

Geometrie wäre ganz intressant.

Ich (190cm) fahre das BT raven 6.0 (1110, +45 375) mit einem 120 *17° vorbau und einem sehr hohen lenker. Das passt sehr gut. Ist nicht zu gemütlich aber auch nicht zu kurz. 
Ich hatte vorher den 145°25 vorbau drauf das war sehhr gemütlich, aber i-wie zu gemütlich.

Am Zhi (1070 +20 385) bin ich auch die beiden vorbauten gefahren und kam mit dem 120er vorbau und einem noch flacheren lenker gut kla. Aber ich muss micht jedes mal wieder dran gewöhnen wenn ich auf das rad aufsteige. 

Ich denke das passt schon ganz gut bei dir. Evtl. mal ein foto von dir auf dem bock, dann gibts noch präziesere tips


----------



## andre35i (1. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin 188...habe ein 110mm vorbau sehr flach und ein hohen lenker...bin aber noch nicht gefahren da ich noch am aufbauen bin...hoffe es reicht für mich...könnt ja eure meinungen sagen...


----------



## Flexi (1. Dezember 2008)

also ich fahr an meinem gu den 20" ti vorbau und nen monty lenker...mit flacheren und kürzeren sachen hab ich mcih bis jetzt immer unwohl gefühlt...bin aber auch gute 1.95


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Dezember 2008)

ich finde körpergrösse sagt nicht soviel aus. wer lange beine hat und einen kurzen oberkörper steht halt vielleicht bucklig drauf während der gleichgrosse typ mit langen armen und kurzen beinen schön bequem drinsteht im rad.


----------



## ravyGER (7. Dezember 2008)

also wenn ich mir das alles anhöre und ansehe mac ich mir ernste gedanke um mein bike. fahr ein monty321ti mit originalen lenker/vorbau. für alle die´s nich wissen, der vorbau is echt verdammt kurz im vergleich zu euren. hab ihr dür mich auch ein tip was vielleicht besser wäre?

mfg


----------



## Flexi (7. Dezember 2008)

ich bin 1jahr lang ganz genau das gleiche rad gefahren und hatte nen 221ti vorbau dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (7. Dezember 2008)

bin heute das erste mal mit nem procraft 130mm 35° gefahren. ist super für weites springen, fährt sich sehr entspannt aber aufhöhe ist bissl schwieriger. denk aber da gewöhne ich mich dran.
aber wie gesagt: auf weite echt hammer!!!


----------



## duro e (8. Dezember 2008)

ich  würde die monty kombo .. aber die kombo die da dran ist wurde auch von ner nich so großen person gefahren hehe.


----------



## Trialmobby (13. Dezember 2008)

Tach, ich würde sagen" Länger" da sich das rad geiler auf dem Hinterrad steht und entspannt ungemein den Rücken.

Aber letz endlich muss jeder seine eigene Kombo finden .

Dat Ist mein Schatzel


----------

